# Your Opinion On Trail Riding Alone?



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

I love to trail ride, but everyone I know is usually either busy or kind of seems like they don't want to trail ride. So...how bad of an idea is it to trail ride alone locally? My horse is a saint, and while I know that really doesn't make it any safer, I feel like it's better than riding a herd sour or spooky horse alone. I'm tired of riding in my pasture and really could use some trail riding time, even if I have to go at it alone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I primarily trail ride alone. I spent my first several years of riding trails only when I could go with other people, which meant I went maybe twice a year. 

This past summer I finally traded in my little coupe for a truck that could pull a trailer and made it out to the trails nearly every week. Sometimes with DH following on foot or mountain bike, but often completely alone. My horse has way more experience trail riding (and riding alone) than I do, and he's generally a very laid back horse to begin with.

I make sure I have my cell on me (not on my horse) and tell DH when I'm going out and how long he should wait before worrying about me  And then I go out and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Nope, never alone.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I would love to ride alone, but have been around enough to be leery of it. There are so many times that I would/could just take off and go ride but no one can go with me... I wish I had the guts to go by myself... but I don't!!! Too scare of the what if's!!!

Rhonda


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

I ride alone a lot of the time. 

I always have my cell phone on me, I always let someone know which way I'm going and how long I'll be gone, and I have an protective vest that I (in theory) wear on the times I go out alone.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

See, I go down the roads alone by my house all the time. I have three or four friends I can trail ride with, but one lives in a different place now and can only ride when she comes back from school - and she's a very novice rider, so I have to have her ride my horse. My other friend has a very busy schedule and is really pretty spazzy on trail rides. She freaks out going up and down hills or through water. Yikes. Another friend of mine is pregnant and her horse isn't sane enough for her to ride while pregnant. And my other friend lives in another place, has to have me trailer her horse (which I would gladly do), and seems to forget any trail riding plans we make far in advance, something always come up, or she's working. I work a lot too, but it's fairly easy for me to get a day off.

So...I was just thinking it might be easier to ride alone. My horse is truly one of the safest horses out there. He barely spooks, and when he does, he usually just jumps. He's easygoing, moves out nicely alone, and can easily be ridden in any way without a fuss. Love him!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I do, as long as I have my cell on me, and someone knows my "flight plan". But I do tend to stay closer to home and don't take any chances for sure. My horses are both great trail horses, and I have learned to trust them, and ay attention to them….if they think something is not right-we go another way. I have had my old guy save my butt a couple of times, and I am glad I listened!


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

Being male I had to think about it in a different perspective. Would I want my wife to ride alone and although I would rather be with her I would say yes. She has ridden alone before without incident. One other thing that enters in to it is that she has a concealed carry permit and is a crack shot! We have a female friend that rides alone a lot but she has a CCW permit as well.
One other thing - Have you ever considered bear spray? I got a can from Outfitters Supply - It comes with a belt holster and I have read in firearms publications from people that live and work in bear country that they prefer the spray over a handgun. If it works on a bear it certainly would work on a "punk".


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Here are the safety measures I take when I take my very untrustworthy mare out alone: 

Cell phone tucked into my half chaps so that it will for sure still be with me if I come off
Ride only on trails with high foot and horse traffic so if I fall off and am knocked out, someone will hopefully come across me or my loose horse and come looking for the rider (high traffic also makes it much less likely for creepers) 
Know when I need to get off and lead my horse because she's getting out of my control


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I prefer to ride alone. I tell when I'm leaving, I have my cell in my pocket and if I am going somewhere new, I check for cell service periodically. If out of range, I make sure someone knows where I am.

I don't have the patience to ride with other people.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I prefer to ride alone, too. It IS safer to not be in the woods by yourself, but I cannot always coordinate rides with others. As I get older, I appreciate walking more, so that leaves out serious endurance conditioners, but I AM trying to condition for endurance, so I still trot and canter, which leaves out the true trail riders. 

I just got back from one of those alone rides...did NOT see another soul in 3.5 hours.

Nancy


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

TessaMay said:


> Know when I need to get off and lead my horse because she's getting out of my control


This is a good point. If I'm at all unsure about how my horse might react to a new trail I leave his rope halter on under his bridle and bring a lead rope with me. It gives me the option to get off and comfortably lead him should the need arise.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I ride alone all the time and quite enjoy it. I do "usually" avoid trickier trails when alone but that's the only nod given to safety outside of what I normally practice on rides.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I enjoy both. I ride by myself for 3ish hours almost daily (both ring and trail work), and prefer being by myself or with my two closest friends. Group rides are okay, but I cannot handle them often. I usually have a cell phone, but where I ride is pretty much a dead zone for reception. Most of the time, someone knows I'm at the barn, and my boss sees my car when she gets home, so she would look for me if I was missing for too long. As far as self defense, I have carried a gun (.38 revolver) but don't carry regularly.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I enjoy sharing the outdoor experience with friends. But I won't stay home just because I can't find a friend to go.

I often bump into ranchers checking on their cows. They are miles from their trucks riding by themselves. Most do it every day. It's a way of life. If they do, I guess I can survive a few weekends by myself.


----------



## copper (Mar 1, 2014)

if I didn't ride alone I might as well sell out. I am often very lonely, but lonely on a sweet horse in the sun is better than whimpering around the house--either way I'm still alone. bring my cell, and am quick to jump off anytime I might see something funny. I carry a long line, and my guy will drive or lead from a long distance. probably not near as safe as being with someone but its simply not possible. sadly.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

EquineObsessed said:


> I enjoy both. I ride by myself for 3ish hours almost daily (both ring and trail work), and prefer being by myself or with my two closest friends. Group rides are okay, but I cannot handle them often. I usually have a cell phone, but where I ride is pretty much a dead zone for reception. Most of the time, someone knows I'm at the barn, and my boss sees my car when she gets home, so she would look for me if I was missing for too long. As far as self defense, I have carried a gun (.38 revolver) but don't carry regularly.


Just wanted to comment on how very fortunate you are to be able to ride that much. I truly envy you !


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I ride alone all the time. It's actually a rare thing for me to ride with others...and I usually don't enjoy it because sometimes I want to lope/trot for a while and they don't. To me, plodding along on a nice easy trail isn't enjoyable. Well, I mean, it is, but not so much as creating a challenge by riding difficult terrain and working on all your gaits LOL.

Like others, I generally take my cell with me (though we don't usually have service in my area) and usually let someone know which direction I'm headed.


----------



## Paradise (Jun 28, 2012)

I enjoy riding with one other person for the social time, but for the actual riding nothing beats being alone.
1) You don't have to worry about the other person not being able to handle their horse
2) Riding alone is so much better for the horse I think. It helps build their confidence and their acceptance of unnatural situations. Nothing is more of a turn off to me than a horse that loses its mind when its taken away from the group. What use is a horse like that?
3) You don't have to babysit the other rider. A lot of times I choose not to ride with people just because they don't want and/or don't have the confidence to do anything besides amble down a well trod path. I enjoy pushing myself and my horse, at different speeds and different places. I don't like babysitting unconfident riders.
4) I also really don't enjoy seeing disaster unfold and that's what a lot of people seem to be ****

I trail rode alone as a kid and all through high school simply because I had no one to ride with. When I started hanging out with my brother in law and riding with him in the last year I had a lot of fun and found a social aspect I'd never had before. 

If I'm trailering out to go on an all day ride I prefer to take a friend and a case of beer but riding alone out from the farm doesn't bother me a bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I ride alone a lot. I enjoy being alone out and about. It's tough to get out and ride with my wife anymore because one of us has to stay Nd watch the girls. When I get back, we tag and she's it and she heads out. However most of our ridding is around the house on neighboring farm.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

bkylem said:


> Just wanted to comment on how very fortunate you are to be able to ride that much. I truly envy you !


 Thank you! I know I am very lucky! I work at an awesome barn with a handful of horses to ride every day. And I'm looking forward to warmer days, when I can bump it up to 4 or 5! This winter has been pretty inconsistent, unfortunately.

In regards to riding alone, I forgot to add that I often have a dog with me. People have mixed feelings about dogs on rides, and I would never do it in a group, but I usually have my dog at the barn, and one of the barn dogs who love to tag along on the trails. They both know how to act around the horses, and keep their distance.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I ride alone a lot, but our trails are very tame. if I was out somewhere more remote, I would probably want a buddy. that has more to do with me being a wuss and wimp when it comes to trailer loading.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

If I didn't ride alone I would rarely get to ride.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

TessaMay said:


> Know when I need to get off and lead my horse because she's getting out of my control


Hahaha! I normally figure that out while I'm flying through the air! I've had a couple of long walks home in my time.:lol:


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

I've been trail riding around the property alone because I couldn't get into the arena. I took my cell phone with me just in case but she did fine. I'm still getting to know my horse so I'm not brave enough to take her off the property by myself yet. 

It's probably best to ride with at least one other person if you are planning on venturing out very far, and always carry a cell phone, just in case.


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I ride alone all the time for hours at a time. My hubby does not ride horses he rides dirtbikes so we camp together where I ride my mare and right down the highway from where our dirtbike lease is. I prefer to ride alone. I became more in tune with my horse once I rode alone. My mare also just does better alone. It is nice not to worry about others and the behavior of their horses. I wear my helmet, take a cell phone and walkie talkie. I always tell hubby which trail I will be on and since I ride at a private ranch of a friend and know it well and so does my mare I really do not worry. My hubby knows when I go out where I am headed and about how long I will be out. I laughed last time we were at the ranch we were riding our Polaris RZR on a trail I ride my mare on and one of the guys in the group said I can not believe you ride your horse up and down this canyon. There is nothing wrong with riding alone.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't ride at home. I prefer to find a remote trail head and see some new country. Going with several others allows me to fill the trailer and split the cost of fuel. As well as enjoy their company.

Also, It is usually all my horses. Since I have a bunch that all need exercise, bringing a couple of friends puts butts in saddles so all my horses get exercised.

The one disadvantage to that is my horses are pretty herd bound. They want to stick together. So the occasional ride alone helps to break them of that habit.



I've gotten to know some of the ranchers in the areas that I ride and I'll bump into them and help them push cows. They appreciate the help and I think they enjoy the company, they often talk my leg off.


I don't join really big rides. 4-8 people is more than enough. Occasionally you bump into others on the trail heading the same direction that I'm heading and I'll fall in line and enjoy the company for a bit.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

I love to trail ride alone both at home and at the many State Parks and Forests here in the Midwest. It's nice either way but sometimes you just need to be alone with your thoughts. So glad there are cell phones now-they really reduce the worry. I do also keep the halter on under the bridle with a lead rope around the neck tied in the old calvary knot just in case.
Since I know of several cases of horses dumping their riders and then getting lost I have begun to put those engraved metal dog tags with my name and several phone numbers on all of my halters. It sure will help to have my horses identified if they ever get away from me!


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

I usually ride alone. Even if I haul out with someone, I usually go my own way. My mare is super safe. She never bucks or rears or bolts or anything like that. I carry my cell phone in a holster on my belt and make sure someone knows where I am and when I'll be back. I usually call home once or twice during long rides to give them an update. I try to stick to high-traffic trails and avoid going across risky areas or go down trails where I might get lost. Oh, and I have an ID tag on my horse with my cell and home numbers, plus our home address.

Honestly, I don't think my horse could get rid of me if she tried, and so the only reasons I can think of that would separate me from her, would be if I was shot off her or we fell down a cliff.


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

I am currently riding alone through a strange country with four horses. No-one really knows where I am and certainly the only people looking out for me are more than 5000 miles away so not much help in an emergency. 

Good sense goes a long way. Know your horse, know your capabilities, take basic precautions like the ones mentioned on this thread, but don´t let worries over statistically-unlikely events stop you. 

Get out and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Heleen Strydom (Sep 2, 2013)

I have no choice but to ride alone. My husband has no interest in horses at all. Luckily it's at home (we live on a farm. In South Africa nothing is called a ranch, it's all farms). The one time my previous horse send me flying because he spooked, my husband knew something was wrong when the horse came galloping home by himself. I laid twisted with torn ligaments in my back and a cracked bone in my lower back...

I always tell the hubby what trail I'll be riding and after how long he should start being concerned if I'm not back yet. And of course I always carry my cell with me. 

To me, riding alone is therapy. Horses are therapy!


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

AnnaHalford said:


> I am currently riding alone through a strange country with four horses. No-one really knows where I am and certainly the only people looking out for me are more than 5000 miles away so not much help in an emergency.
> 
> Good sense goes a long way. Know your horse, know your capabilities, take basic precautions like the ones mentioned on this thread, but don´t let worries over statistically-unlikely events stop you.
> 
> Get out and enjoy the ride!


Alone again? Did you make Gilles go back to work? Glad to see you're still making headway, Anna.

For those who don't know, Anna is crossing South America by horse. http://www.thegreathorsetrip.com//gallery


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

Painted Horse, Great pictures! The first one could be out of a movie.
An interesting thread.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

If I didn't trail ride alone, I'd never go riding. 

99% of my riding is alone. But I always carry my cell phone with me (on me; not on the horse) and my hubby always knows when I am riding, so if I wouldn't come home he would know something was up. 

I think there is nothing wrong with trail riding alone, and think it is good for a horse to be able to go it alone.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Whew! I've officially decided that I'm trail riding in two weeks...alone if no one wants to come. I'll stick to the local trails. Rusty is just trusty Rusty lol, so I'll just let my mom know and go. Plus, I need to add some of my local trails to my blog. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I had friend who rode alone ALOT. His horse slipped in some mud and he broke his pelvis as he hit the saddle horn. He came off his horse and laid on the ground for 14 hours till he was found and rescued. So I can't say I don't think about what could happen. And I'm not very good at telling my wife were I'm headed out to. as she is often out of town with her work, So even if I did tell her where I was going, she wouldn't notice I didn't come home till she came home.

But sometimes it is worth the risk to be out and enjoying nature


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

> For those who don't know, Anna is crossing South America by horse. Great Horse Trip || Le Grand Voyage a Cheval


That is incredible thank you so much for sharing! 

I ride alone 90% of the time. I don't mind it too much the only thing I don't do alone is cross water I am unfamiliar with and I keep my jumping to a minimum (when I behave.) I tell my mom and my husband when I am going and I shoot them a text when I get back. And like the rest of you I keep my cell on me. I think that with the "find my iphone" app they can locate you if you had you cell with you an on. 

I like to ride with people who like to ride but not everyone likes the kind of riding I do.

A little danger makes it fun!


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the link Tony! I now have a productive way to pass the time as my overnight shift drags on and on and on.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

AnnaHalford said:


> I am currently riding alone through a strange country with four horses. No-one really knows where I am and certainly the only people looking out for me are more than 5000 miles away so not much help in an emergency.
> 
> Good sense goes a long way. Know your horse, know your capabilities, take basic precautions like the ones mentioned on this thread, but don´t let worries over statistically-unlikely events stop you.
> 
> Get out and enjoy the ride!


Anna, Thanks to thenrie I just caught up on your blog! If your trip takes you through the Dallas/ Ft. Worth area, when you get to the U.S., let me know. I'll feed you, offer you a hot shower, and a bed.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I started riding alone on Australian bush trails at age 14. This is before mobile phones (and just after microwave ovens :rofl: ...soon I can be a historical relic). My father rode with me before that but then my parents decided I was good to go alone, and I rode out a lot and got hours away from home. My parents knew the general direction / riding plan and the time I expected to be back. If necessary they would follow hoofprints in the sand, but that never eventuated because I never actually fell off on a trail riding alone, still haven't, although you get close sometimes when a kangaroo jumps out of thick bush unexpectedly. (I seemed to reserve falling off for rides on our own property. Usually the horse was surprised by the loss of rider and stopped long enough for me to dive for the reins and get back on, but I did walk back to the homestead a few times.) Most of my rides were and are at a good clip. I found horses actually startle less when you keep them trotting or cantering along. In summer I sometimes did trails bareback.

These days I ride trails accompanied by my dog Jess, who is a Kelpie and runs like a rocket for long distances (Kelpies working sheep often do 30-60km of running in a day's work). The dog notices any wildlife well before us and the act of her noticing stops the horse from startling compared to riding without the dog - also the dog is excited by wildlife rather than scared and so the horse seems to pick up on that and use it as a "don't worry" cue. The dog is a speed freak and if we fall back to a walk she often tries to egg the horse on to a faster pace by gambolling around his front end and yapping excitedly. The dog and horse enjoy racing each other at least once in a ride.

I ride in a Spanish Snaffle, which is actually a mild curb bit with a port mouth, because it makes a spooking episode so much simpler to manage than a snaffle. You can encourage the horse to tuck his face down instead of poking it up and this means you can nip any idea of running off in the bud quite easily and gently. This really reduces injury risks to rider and horse.

Also I carry a multi-tool on the saddle in case my horse gets tangled in stray wire. It hasn't happened but it's good to have a plan in case.

When I ride alone I don't cross roads with regular traffic so if my horse does ever go home without me I don't have to worry about it getting hit by a vehicle.


----------



## AlabamaBelle (Feb 27, 2013)

I've had my first horse of my own a year next month and I've been afraid to ride alone. I did it once or twice and fought him trying to get back to the barn and got thrown off once when something spooked him. However, he (Peanut) and I have come a long way with each other. He is a very experienced horse who's had multiple owners and I am a first time horse owner who at the time was afraid and lacked confidence. Not saying I'm an expert now by any stretch, but I feel like Peanut and I have built on our relationship and understanding of one another and I have learned alot about control and paying attention to the signs a horse gives as to what he's about to do. 

With that said, I have been thinking alot the past two days since I got my new trailer about taking him somewhere away from the farm and giving it a try. I have been relying on someone else to go ride with me and as everyone else said, when you wait on someone else there's no telling how long you'll wait.


----------



## redrose1 (Jan 17, 2014)

I used to ride alone all the time and I loved it. I still would prefer to ride alone because then you don't have to worry about what the other horse is doing - going slower, faster etc. You can walk, trot and do your own thing.
I'm in a new area now and a couple years ago had a wreck and was dumped. My horse left and I did have a cell phone with me. I wasn't hurt - just bumps and bruises. I was able to get up and walk. Found my horse who was a trembling mess. Ever since then and hearing about other people getting dumped or couldn't get a phone signal or a horse hurt. I just don't ride alone anymore. And I enjoy talking with someone. My husband rides and that's who I ride with. I have met a couple of people that I could ride with too. Those people NEVER ride alone. Oh and the new horse I have now (well he's not that new anymore) has never been out alone. So I haven't pushed it that far with him to go it alone. He's never had a "leader" for his person tho either and I have become that for him and I've been leading more and more when I go riding with my husband and he's doing great. Don't know what he'd do tho if there was not another horse there. One way to find out  I'm 54 years old tho and I really don't need to find out. I don't need to prove anything.


----------



## acudanut (Oct 10, 2013)

*Riding alone*

*I do it because I do not have a saddle buddy. Carrying a gun ? Nope. That's not going to help you when your horse gets spooked and causes a serious injury. Horses do better and are more relaxed , when there is another horse close by. *


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

SueC said:


> I started riding alone on Australian bush trails at age 14. This is before mobile phones (and just after microwave ovens :rofl: ...soon I can be a historical relic). My father rode with me before that but then my parents decided I was good to go alone, and I rode out a lot and got hours away from home. My parents knew the general direction / riding plan and the time I expected to be back. If necessary they would follow hoofprints in the sand, but that never eventuated because I never actually fell off on a trail riding alone, still haven't, although you get close sometimes when a kangaroo jumps out of thick bush unexpectedly. (I seemed to reserve falling off for rides on our own property. Usually the horse was surprised by the loss of rider and stopped long enough for me to dive for the reins and get back on, but I did walk back to the homestead a few times.) Most of my rides were and are at a good clip. I found horses actually startle less when you keep them trotting or cantering along. In summer I sometimes did trails bareback.
> 
> These days I ride trails accompanied by my dog Jess, who is a Kelpie and runs like a rocket for long distances (Kelpies working sheep often do 30-60km of running in a day's work). The dog notices any wildlife well before us and the act of her noticing stops the horse from startling compared to riding without the dog - also the dog is excited by wildlife rather than scared and so the horse seems to pick up on that and use it as a "don't worry" cue. The dog is a speed freak and if we fall back to a walk she often tries to egg the horse on to a faster pace by gambolling around his front end and yapping excitedly. The dog and horse enjoy racing each other at least once in a ride.
> 
> ...


I often ride alone (only human) but always with dogs to break trail. Usually its near home, and with a bareback pad.

Yesterday we startled a flock of wild turkey and, because dogs were on it, no problem with the horse. 

Dogs, cell phone and knife always.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I think it is a very difficult question, because there are so many variables.

1). Is it a trail that you and the horse are extremely familiar with ?
2). Has your horse ever been spooked on that trail and why ?
3). I assume that you have timed it so you would be bask by dusk?
4). Someone would know your trail your eta ?
5). Helmet (maybe vest) small first aid kit, flashlight and charged phone ?
6). Firearm is optional 

Have a good time !


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't ride alone just because I am too much of a chatter box and as much as I love Sonny he only does well at listening...he's not so great at talking back :wink:

But I don't see an issue with being alone as long as you trust your horse, your horse trusts you, and you're familiar with where you're riding...or at least know how to handle yourself should something come up.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I think riding alone is a great test for the horse. I work hard, especially this time of year, to get all three of our horses comfortable with riding alone. It builds their confidence and makes them a better working partner. We don't have an arena YET, so all our riding is on the driveways, pastures and dirt roads near my house.

Even when you are shoveling manure in the barn by yourself, there is risk. Two years ago, I tripped, fell and got stepped on by one of our horses, the biggest one, of course. As usual, I had my phone and called my MIL to rescue me. I broke 4 ribs, spent the night in ICU, and missed 5 days of work. It wasn't the horses fault or mine. I blame it on my bum right leg and I have worked harder on my balance since then.

I came into this life to play it hard, and though I don't want to be foolish, I plan to enjoy it. If I waited for a riding partner, I would ride so infrequently that my horses would be too out of tune and out of shape to ride at all, and I think THAT is even more dangerous.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

ForeverSunRider said:


> But I don't see an issue with being alone as long as you trust your horse, your horse trusts you, and you're familiar with where you're riding...or at least know how to handle yourself should something come up.


This. If I only stuck to trails I knew...in areas that would _never _cause my horse to spook, then I could never ride anywhere away from my own barn. I could be walking down a dirt road that I'd ridden a million times before and have a herd of deer jump out of thickets 15 feet away from me. It takes a sure enough steady horse to not at least flinch at that.

I guess others may view me as a fool or a risk taker, but I know how to handle myself and I know how to handle horses in even the worst of circumstances. That doesn't mean that I'll never fall off, but falling is part of riding....and I've learned how to minimize injury when doing that too.

I guess that's why I'm comfortable taking green horses down trails they've never seen before...by myself...in the middle of the night with only the moon to light my way.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

For years I never tho't of it as riding alone, just not with another horse and rider. My horse was my riding partner. It helps to have a forward thinking horse with a "where are we going today" attitude.


----------

